# Baby belly pics! due 2/14



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

First up is Hollow Ache R Binkey, 7th freshening and due 2/13.... She's BIG! Really looking forward to hopefully getting some doelings! Binkey is the Black doe in the second pics.

Country Bumpkins Whimsical is on her 6th freshening, her first with me and though I have seen her full udder with previous kiddings I can't wait to see it here with me! She's due 2/14
Both does are bred to Zanzabeez ZSR Burnt to a Crisp, his dam is Irish Whisper Snap Crackle Pop and to me is a gorgeous doe in form and her udder is one I hope to see on Crisps daughters


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Exciting!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Whimsey has had 4 sets of twins and a single birth previously, she carries deep as you can see.

Binkey has had 4 sets of twins, a single and one set of triplets.... she carries WIDE!  I stopped guessing kid numbers with her as she has been known to surprise me, I can usually tell by her udder fill the day she delivers as far as how many she'll be feeding.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

So cute with their little "pot" bellies, coming along nicely  I love it when it finally becomes obvious that the does are bred. I breathe a sigh of relief and start feeling for baby flutters.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I just have to say the gray one in the sec pic I LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!!! the color! Its a gorgeous color!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

goatgirl132 said:


> I just have to say the gray one in the sec pic I LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!!! the color! Its a gorgeous color!!


That would be Whimsey, she is such a sweetheart too! Her coat is one of the softest here and she has a wonderful personality, she knows to wait her turn at feeding time and will stand back at the gate until Binkey is finished then gets right up on the stand for her meal. Crisp has such a nice topline that I hope to see the same with Whimseys kids. Her udder I can't really scrutinize until I see it full and compare with Crisp's dam but what I can say is that she has some nice plumb and plump teats with nice width, over all she's a nicely built doe who could use improvement with her rump


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are beautiful !! Im in love with Whimsey !!
I love her color and that precious face looking up at you is so cute , lol.
They are both huge !!!
My guess is Binky will have triplets , all does  
Poor thing , she is one wide load , lolol. 
And Whimsey will have twins , a boy and girl 
Good luck Liz , keep us posted


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> They are beautiful !! Im in love with Whimsey !!
> I love her color and that precious face looking up at you is so cute , lol.
> They are both huge !!!
> My guess is Binky will have triplets , all does
> ...


Was that all just wild guesses?? Haha that would be awesome if it was all correct!


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

Valentines babies! :lovey:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Goatgirl132 , yes , it is just a wild guess , lol
I'm feeling lucky though


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It would be great if Binkey gave me 3 doelings!
Her previous kiddings with me have been: 2 does, 1 doe, 1doe 1 buck, 2 bucks 1 doe and 2 bucks.... not sure what she had her FF.

Whimsey's previous have been: 2 bucks, 1 buck 1 doe, 1 buck, 1 buck 1 doe, 1 buck 1 doe.... so she's pretty predictable with what she gives 

Crisp has sired 2 does and 1 buck.... his 1 doe from 2012 can be seen here http://zanzabeeznigerians.weebly.com/zanzabeez-bc-at-the-rivers-end.html


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww love the baby bellies! Whimsey is very lovely! Both girls have the cutest faces  Can't wait to see what they give you! Hopefully V-day babies, that would be fun!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm excited because my moms B-day is 2/16 and my nieces is 2/15 so they could possibly get birthday babies too


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

:O Aww that would be so awesome!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It would be awesome but it would mean that I would miss cake and ice cream 

Which is ok because both my mom and my niece know that I don't go far from home for long when I have girls due


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

There's always extras!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Or Maby they could bring it to you! Haha


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice! Can't wait to see what they have, sending pink vibes your way  Happy kidding!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I want Whimsey!! I'm gunna steal her!!
*steals her* hehehehe they will never know!
I wish haha Id feel bad if I stole someone's goats I can't steal anything ... I have such a conscience! Lol
Still like I said in an earlier post GEORGUS!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Whimsey is a very pretty lady, I have a few clipped pics of her that I can post, she has a steep rump but everything else is really nice on her


----------

